# Probleme mit dem Datenabruf von Externer Festplatte



## Rembrandt (7. Oktober 2005)

Mein bisheriger Rechner ist mit einem Biosfehler so abgestürzt, das er nicht mehr Startbar ist. Weil ich aber die Daten brauche habe ich die Festplatte in ein externes USB 2.0- Laufwerksgehäuse gesteckt und wollte dann diese Daten abrufen.
Das Problem dabei ist, daß ich nicht weis wie ich mich auf diese jetzt externe Festplatte einloggen kann.
Ich muss an die Daten im Pfad
"Laufwerk":\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Profilname"\
Des weiter zeigt mir aber auch die Detailansicht dieses Ordners, daß dieser leer sein soll.
Kann mir da bitte einer helfen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi
hmm... Wenn Du nun die externe Festplatte an einen anderen PC anschliesst, solltest Du auf die Daten ganz bequem über den Arbeitsplatz zugreiffen können. Ansonsten sind entweder die Daten beschädigt, oder es stimmt etwas mit der Konfiguration des Laufwerkes nicht.


Gruss PPB


----------



## octo124 (8. Oktober 2005)

1. Werden denn irgendwelche Ordner/Dateien vom neuen BS auf der ext. HD korrekt erkannt?
2. HD ist richtig gejumpert im ext. Gehäuse?
3. LBA-Adressierung aktiviert bei Zugriff auf HDs über 137 Gb?
http://www.48bitlba.com/
zu 1 nein:
Ursache differentzierte Controller-Adressierung
Abhilfe schafft Testdisk:
http://www.cgsecurity.org//index.html?testdisk.html
Hilfe dazu hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=78

Zu 1 ja:
Rechteübernahme:
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;de;308419


----------



## Rembrandt (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich schätze mal das es mit den Rechten zu tun hat, da die Jumper richtig sitzen und nur ein Teil der Festplatte nicht funktionier.
Auf der microsoftseite steht,das ich zur Rechtefreigabe in der Ordneroption auf die Registerkarte "Sicherheit" gehen soll. Diese Registerkarte scheine ich aber nicht zu haben,
das einzige ist die Registerkarte "Freigabe und Sicherheit" in der sich aber nichts brauchbares befindet.


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Sind die Daten vielleicht versteckt oder schreibgeschützt? Ist die Festplatte Plug&Play?

War bei den Laufwerksgehäuse ne (Treiber)CD dabei?


MfG Alexander12


----------

